# First time centerpinning tomorrow- advice



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

What is the one piece of advice you wish you had before your first time pinning?


----------



## mo-trout (Feb 16, 2016)

GrandRiverBassman said:


> What is the one piece of advice you wish you had before your first time pinning?


This is my first year using a pin as well . My advice is to use as much weight as you can get away with and still keep your float floating . And lots of patience!


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Keep your drift a tad bit slower than the flow


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks for the advice


----------



## gottacatchemall (Apr 2, 2012)

Throw your rod in the garbage and get a fly rod


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

Fly rod is in the trunk next to it. Gotta be versatile. This is the last piece to the steelhead arsenal.


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

GrandRiverBassman said:


> What is the one piece of advice you wish you had before your first time pinning?


Hit the bubble line hard troting back enough so the float is slower then the bubbles ,and dont be afraid to hit the 2/3 ft riffles,trot your float hard through them any bump or odd movement on the float set the hook.plan on fishing with beads sooner then later.


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

Any reason why beads? I've got them ready to go but figured I'd drift the steelie eggs I just tied until I run out.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Patience patience patience! Took me dang near a month to become fully comfortable with it. Now I'm in love with it. At first you will hate it, but then you will love it. I love how easy it is to trot your line and float/drift control you have with it. Allows you to present better offerings and cover more water. 

Only other thing I don't see above is I use a micro swivel to attach my leader to my main line. It's an extra step, but i suffer less line twist that way. I get frustrated Wallace cast and get lazy and side cast a lot when I'm on the river for long stints lol but micro helps a lot. I use seagar red label 8lb floro just cause it's readily available, first one i ever tried and it hasn't failed me yet. Best of luck to you


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Not sure how much you have practiced casting if not much then just give yourself some room and play around and have fun , I've been pinning for over ten years and still side cast most of the time , if line twist is an issue run an extra micro swivel above your float also it helps , just watch running it up into ur guides , Pinning is a very effective and addictive way to fish , good luck let us know how u do


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

1. Bring your patience (Don't be frustrated when you can't cast further than the rod tip)

2. Learn the wallis cast - learn a cast that has the spool spinning backwards and line peeling off the front.....not the side. The side cast may be easier....but you are learning a bad habit that causes line twist....and line twist will get you in the end. 

3. Use a slightly heavier main line (10 or 12lb test)- You WILL get tangles and knots. The heavier line is MUCH easier to untangle.

4. Carry Q-tips- Somehow, some way, sand will find it's way into your reel while you are out on the river. It's nice to be able to remedy the situation with a quick cleaning. 

The casting is all timing. Timing comes with practice. Practice takes time. 
Good luck


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## Archer4life (Apr 16, 2013)

GrandRiverBassman said:


> What is the one piece of advice you wish you had before your first time pinning?


Be patient. It's not as hard as it looks. There are some nice videos on you tube. Wish I had them to watch 20 years ago when I started. Welcome to the dark side young sky walker


----------



## gotoith (Jan 28, 2013)

Flyphisher's guidance is spot on.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Plus one on flyphishers advice, especially his point on the wallis. After i picked up the pin, my fly rod has seen little action since. Imo its way more fun than fly fishing, hopefully you enjoy it as much as i have


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks again for the advice. I'm very impatient. Practiced for a while and had more nests than solid drifts. Grabbed the noodle rod and caught two before switching back. Im struggling with the spool over running on the initial pull on wallis cast. Thanks for all the advice though I appreciate it.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Give it time. It will come, once you get it down you will never wanna touch your spinning gear again. (Unless casting hardware early/late season)


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Once you learn to cast the rest is a breeze. You will love it. 

Use a heavy float 5.0 or 6.2 g and just bulk what you think is too much right under the float stem. Then stagger the rest down. The heavier weight will let you cast much easier and becomes very versatile to be able to adjust shotting patterns which in my opinion is the whole game to catching fish on the pin.


----------



## gottacatchemall (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah


----------



## tjc7t7 (Aug 16, 2009)

This is my first year with a centerpin also I have been having a hard time with the Wallace cast and while searching you tube I discovered a video showing the single and double loop cast. I found this alot easier to use till I learn the other casts. Just thought it might help you out to.


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks I'll try it next time


----------

